# Question: Aggregate Required For BUMDC Or Other Private Medical Colleges In Karachi?



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi.

What is the aggregate percentage ( SSC + HSC + entry test ) required to get admission in bumdc, I have not scored that good in entrance test and my aggregate percentage is coming to 68%, Will i be able to get admission into bumdc?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

depends on how well other applicants have performed,,, my merit is 73%,,, dont know what might happen,, its 50 50


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> depends on how well other applicants have performed,,, my merit is 73%,,, dont know what might happen,, its 50 50


Did you do inter or Alevels?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

i did inter from federal board,, what about u?


----------



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

My aggregate is 65.3%. Matric score are 10%of percentage in matric, Inter score are 40% of inter percentage and test score are 50% of test percentage (as can be checked from answer sheet available at NTS web site). Mines are Matric 7.9 (79%), Inter 28,4 (71%), test 29(58%), Hence, total is 65.3. Would request everybody to place their breakup and aggregate to get an overall idea as how it is going? Would appreciate members who have posted their aggregate can provide breakup. 

- - - Updated - - -

From Beaconhouse


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

My aggregate is around 72.7%


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

my matric is 83%,,8.3. inter is 76%,,30.4. test marks is 68,,34,, overall is 72.7%.. what could be the closing merit of bumdc this year and how much hopeful u are for yourself?

- - - Updated - - -



hasanfarah said:


> My aggregate is 65.3%. Matric score are 10%of percentage in matric, Inter score are 40% of inter percentage and test score are 50% of test percentage (as can be checked from answer sheet available at NTS web site). Mines are Matric 7.9 (79%), Inter 28,4 (71%), test 29(58%), Hence, total is 65.3. Would request everybody to place their breakup and aggregate to get an overall idea as how it is going? Would appreciate members who have posted their aggregate can provide breakup.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> From Beaconhouse


 I heard getting in bumdc is tough


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Alevels here.

My aggregate is 67.75%.

8.066 + 30.18 + 29.5 = 67.75

Is bahria the first choice for you all?


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Alevels here.
> 
> My aggregate is 67.75%.
> 
> ...


no dmc is,, but bahria is pretty good after all


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> no dmc is,, but bahria is pretty good after all


What about after dmc? Zia, liaquat etc?


----------



## hasanfarah (Oct 15, 2014)

Bahria is my first choice


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

hasanfarah said:


> Bahria is my first choice


 what do u think ,, that,, can u get admission at 65.3%,,no disrespect. i just want to know how much is merit gonna be

- - - Updated - - -



blamonster said:


> What about after dmc? Zia, liaquat etc?


 liaquat and dmc... zia ka test nahi dia


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> what do u think ,, that,, can u get admission at 65.3%,,no disrespect. i just want to know how much is merit gonna be
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> liaquat and dmc... zia ka test nahi dia


I think admission at 65% is possible.

People opt for DOW, which is a large chunk, then there is kmdc and SMC etc.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> I think admission at 65% is possible.
> 
> People opt for DOW, which is a large chunk, then there is kmdc and SMC etc.


what could be the closing of bahria? and of dow?:?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> what could be the closing of bahria? and of dow?:?


Last year closing merit of dow was at 75%


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> Last year closing merit of dow was at 75%


so this year,, its gonna rise or decline?,, considering this year inter result was preety bad.... what about bahria closing this year?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> so this year,, its gonna rise or decline?,, considering this year inter result was preety bad.... what about bahria closing this year?


It can go either way, also depends on the entrance test. Although if the bahria test was any indication... the dow NTS will be very hard, meaning the percentage should remain the same.

Also, 50-50 is being applied this year, so the percentage of the boys will be lower as it is.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> It can go either way, also depends on the entrance test. Although if the bahria test was any indication... the dow NTS will be very hard, meaning the percentage should remain the same.
> 
> Also, 50-50 is being applied this year, so the percentage of the boys will be lower as it is.


50 50 is being applied, are u sure
? then we got a good chance


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Saad Bashir said:


> 50 50 is being applied, are u sure
> ? then we got a good chance


It is being applied as far as i know.


----------



## Saad Bashir (Aug 27, 2014)

blamonster said:


> It is being applied as far as i know.


thats good, much more chance of getting admission

- - - Updated - - -



xyz1 said:


> My aggregate is around 72.7%


 bahria is ur first choice or are u going or dmc?


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

I read a comment on their fb page of someone saying it closed at 76% last year :/ very alarming


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

xyz1 said:


> I read a comment on their fb page of someone saying it closed at 76% last year :/ very alarming


Can you link that post?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

r u all applying as private candidates? i mean there is some quota syestem right for navy people ????is it working now i mean it was there last year?


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

maryyumnasr said:


> r u all applying as private candidates? i mean there is some quota syestem right for navy people ????is it working now i mean it was there last year?


There is no quota.


----------



## xyz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

blamonster said:


> Can you link that post?


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152683935956999&id=286965546998&refid=17 
read last comment


----------

